# Is fiberglass rope ok for sealing a smoker door?



## delarosa74868 (Apr 24, 2010)

Im building a smoker and Im wanting to put a gasket between the smoker and door.  I found some fiberglass rope gasket.  Im wondering of that is safe to use??? My stainless propane smoker has some rubber gasket material to seal the door. Anyone know where a person could find some of that??


----------



## ak1 (Apr 24, 2010)

The rope gasket is fine, what the issue is, is find a way to attach it securely, that will last.


----------



## bignick (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree...I tried to use this, but the glue that came with it didn't hold after a few long smokes.  Maybe I didn't use enough?  It also streaked as it melted and I now have ugly white streaks running down my smoker  :(


----------

